# Need to know



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

I lowered my car using sprint springs 2 inchs... (which i may be selling for a good price), but anyway when i turn the wheel all the way in each direction i get this fierce clunck noise like my springs are about to fall out... any ideas


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

How long have you had them in? when I 1st installed drop springs, it got the same sound. It went away after time thoe.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

they have been in for about 2 1/2 years now


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

hey i checked out your pics of your car pretty sweet... question how did u get it down that far in the front it looks like computer modified... how did u do that


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The spring I got were 2.5" springs. They do not make that size anymore.
The two bottom pics on the 1st page are photochopped.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

They should have set by now. Ummm maybe the spring perch pads are worn out. Or the springs are rotated, and arent sitting right in the perch.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *The spring I got were 2.5" springs. They do not make that size anymore.
> The two bottom pics on the 1st page are photochopped. *


lol.. yeah, because those 14s look a lot like 18s in that bottom pic.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yo, it might be your CV joints, a lot of times when u install lowering springs the cv joints go out......if u dont get new shortened struts/shocks. it happened to me and when i would turn it made the same noises like u described....check them out


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

i checked them out the cv's but none are messed up...it might be the perches.. when i installed the springs i also put in kyb struts all the way around...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Suspension question.*

Your post will get better results in the appropriate forum. I am moving it to the suspension section as you posted it in the GA16 engine section.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

thanx for doin that... im tryin to get the hang of this stuff


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

I had a similar problem a few months ago. When I had everything install a couple years ago i used the camber bolts to get a correct alignment. Well now 2 yrs later and a shit load of miles later the front end started popping whenever i reversed and turned at the same time. So if you installed camber bolts check them out.


----------

